
Navigating a Startup as an Introverted Founder - polysaturate
http://blog.standupti.me/post/121594021259/navigating-a-startup-as-an-introverted-founder
======
polysaturate
This isn't the first time introverted entrepreneurship has been brought up,
but I hope I can add to the discussion. Being introverted can lead to many
days being drained doing 'marketing' and others on endless hour coding binges.

